# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Raitio-lehti

## Compact

Tänä vuonna Raitio-lehti täytti 30 vuotta!

Tässä eräs ohilaukaisu kolmenkymmenen vuoden takaa maaliskuulta 1977 Itä-Pasilasta: HKL 182 ja kakkosen linjan ruuhkavaunu lähdössä hallireitille Vallilan halliin. Rahastaja on juuri poistunut pömpelistään ja suuntaa askeleensa määrätietoisesti kuljettajan luo etusillalle kertaamaan päivän tapahtumia.

Toivotan RAITIOlle menestystä tuleville ilmestymisvuosille!

----------


## Compact

> Voisihan Raitio esitellä myös raitioteitä eteläeurooppalaisten kaupunkien toimivana liikenneratkaisuna. Ovathan raitiotiet kuitenkin ylivoimainen kaupunkiliikenteen kehitystrendi Euroopassa liki sadalla uudella järjestelmällä ja noin 600-700 vuosittaisella myydyllä uudella vaunulla. Raitioon saisi loppumattoman artikkelisarjan uusien raitiovaunukaupunkien esittelystä, jos joka numerossa esiteltäisiin yksi kaupunki.


Milloinka artikkelisarja alkaa?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Artikkelisarja raitiotiekaupungeista voidaan aloittaa heti kun Raition päätoimittaja sitä jäsenistöltä tiedustelee. Materiaalia löytyy esim. allekirjoittaneelta juttuun riittävästi noin 10-20 kaupungista.
Johdinautopaikkakunnistakin löytyy materiaalia, jos sitä halutaan. Esim. Vilna ja Kaunas ovat oikein hauskoja trolleypaikkakuntia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Artikkelisarja raitiotiekaupungeista voidaan aloittaa heti kun Raition päätoimittaja sitä jäsenistöltä tiedustelee.


Eihän edellinenkään sarja vielä ole päättynyt. Vastahan esittelimme Karlsruhen, ja jonossa on monta kaupunkia vielä. Tosin tämä ei liity millään tavoin tähän ketjuun.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Johdinautot ovat ratikoihin verrrattuna marginaali-ilmiö. Mutta onhan se hienoa pitää heikomman puolta.


Älähän nyt sotke asioita. Raitio on harrastajalehti eikä mikään selvitys sopivista joukkoliikennehankkeista! Artikkelivalinnat perustuvat lukijoiden mielenkiintoon ja tyypillisesti marginaaliset järjestelmät herättävät kiinnostusta painoarvoaan vähemmän. Eikä pelkästään kuriositeettiarvonsa takia vaan myös yksinkertaisesti siksi, että sellaisista järjestelmistä lukijoilla on vähemmän henkilökohtaista kokemusta ja tietoa ylipäätään on vaikeampi saada.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Älähän nyt sotke asioita. Raitio on harrastajalehti eikä mikään selvitys sopivista joukkoliikennehankkeista! Artikkelivalinnat perustuvat lukijoiden mielenkiintoon ja tyypillisesti marginaaliset järjestelmät herättävät kiinnostusta painoarvoaan vähemmän.


Mutta ovatko raitiotieharrastajat eli lehden lukijat yhtä kiinnostuneita (trolley)busseita kuin lehden tekijät? Olen kuullut Compactin viestin tapaista palautetta siitä, että Raition lukijat eivät ole niinkään kiinnostuneita busseista kuin raitiovaunuista. Ja silloin tulee mieleen, miksi lehti käyttää tilaa niin paljon busseihin kuin on käyttänyt.

Itse en pane pahakseni sitä, että Raitio olisi joukkoliikennelehti. Ja että se ottaisi myös kantaa, kuten monet muut laajalle lukijakunnalle eli siten käytönnössä etupäässä harrastajille suunnatut eurooppalaiset lehdet. Mielelläni nostaisin myös lehden tasoa siihen suuntaan kuin esim. tilaamani Strassenbahn Magazine, eli ammattimaisempaan suuntaan. Raitio on minusta nyt lehti, jota harrastajat tekevät toisilleen, mutta se voisi antaa lukijoilleen paljon enemmän, jos lehden tekijät olisivat ammattilaisempia kuin lukijat. Näinhän yleensä on teknisten lehtien kanssa, mutta ymmärrän kyllä, että ilmaistyönä tehtävän yhdistyslehden on vaikea asettaa tekijöilleen korkeita laatuvaatimuksia, jos kysymys on ensisijaisesti siitä, kuka suostuu tekemään jäsenlehteä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Mutta ovatko raitiotieharrastajat eli lehden lukijat yhtä kiinnostuneita (trolley)busseita kuin lehden tekijät?


Kyllä se minusta oli laadukas ja hyvä juttu mielenkiintoisista joukkoliikennevälineistä ja ihan tervetullut sellaisenaan. 




> Olen kuullut Compactin viestin tapaista palautetta siitä, että Raition lukijat eivät ole niinkään kiinnostuneita busseista kuin raitiovaunuista. Ja silloin tulee mieleen, miksi lehti käyttää tilaa niin paljon busseihin kuin on käyttänyt.


Kaupunkiliikenteen bussit kuuluvat mielestäni ihan yhtälailla Raition sisältöön kuin urbaaniraideliikennekin. 




> Itse en pane pahakseni sitä, että Raitio olisi joukkoliikennelehti. Ja että se ottaisi myös kantaa, kuten monet muut laajalle lukijakunnalle eli siten käytönnössä etupäässä harrastajille suunnatut eurooppalaiset lehdet. Mielelläni nostaisin myös lehden tasoa siihen suuntaan kuin esim. tilaamani Strassenbahn Magazine, eli ammattimaisempaan suuntaan. Raitio on minusta nyt lehti, jota harrastajat tekevät toisilleen, mutta se voisi antaa lukijoilleen paljon enemmän, jos lehden tekijät olisivat ammattilaisempia kuin lukijat. Näinhän yleensä on teknisten lehtien kanssa, mutta ymmärrän kyllä, että ilmaistyönä tehtävän yhdistyslehden on vaikea asettaa tekijöilleen korkeita laatuvaatimuksia, jos kysymys on ensisijaisesti siitä, kuka suostuu tekemään jäsenlehteä.


Kun ajatellaan, että Raitio-lehti on nykyään mm. Akateemisessa Kirjakaupassa myytävänä oleva korkeatasoinen suomenkielinen joukkoliikennejulkaisu, siihen verrattuna, että se oli vajaa 30 vuotta sitten kasa A4-monisteita niitattuna nipuksi, on kehitys mielestäni melkoinen. Joukkoliikenneharrastuksestakin on tullut, entisen "hörhöilyn" sijaan,  ihan oikea harrastus muiden joukossa. Raitio-lehdellä ja Suomen Raitiotieseuralla on suuri merkitys tähän kehitykseen, eikä vähiten sen nykyisen johtokunnan ja ennenkaikkea Raitio-lehden päätoimituksen aikana.

Raitio-lehti on ennenkaikkea poliittisesti sitoutumaton ja kantaaottamaton lehti, joka on tarkoitettu joukkoliikenneharrastajille ja muille joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneille. Mielestäni siellä on ihan syytä esitellä kaikkea kaupunkiliikenteen joukkoliikennemuotoja, kuten nyt viimeisessä numerossaan johdinautoja, joita ei ole aiemmin tuossa laajuudessa käsittelty. En ymmärrä kritiikkiä, joka siihen kohdistuu juuri tähän kaksiosaiseen artikkelisarjaan, kun kuitenkin ratikka-artikkelit ovat ollut näiden vuosikymmenien aikana hallitsevia. Ja on aivan varmaa, että niitä on jatkossakin, johan päätoimittajakin totesi keskieurooppalaisten raitiotiekapunkien esittelyjen jatkuvan.

Raitio-lehteä ja sitä tuetaan luetaan melkoisen korkealla tasolla kuntien poliittisten päättäjien keskuudessa ja mielestäni on tärkeää, ettei ko. lehden artikkelit mene "heidän tonteilleen" ja ota esimerkiksi kantaa tuleviin ja suunnitteilla oleviin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin. Tällaiset tärkeät tuet loppuvat hyvin pikaisesti, jos päättäjätasolla tunnetaan kiusautuneisuutta lehden artikkeleita lukiessa. Eikä soi unohtaa, että eräs Helsingin kaupungin apulaiskapunginjohtajistamme on tärkeä tukijamme ja fanimme. Hänenhän vastuualueellaan on juurikin joukkoliikenne.

Muunlaisia ratkaisuja en toivo Raitio-lehden nykyisen päätoimituksen aikakaudella. Mutta ainahan asioista voidaan toki keskustella ja kääntää katse tulevaisuuteen. Suomen kaltaisessa pienissä maassa en kuitenkaan näe järkeä siinä, että olisi Raitio-lehti, Bussit-lehti ja vaikkapa Trollikka-lehti, vaan kyllä kaikkien edun nimissä nuo kaikki on mahduttava samojen kansien sisälle. Muuten palataan taas sitten nidottuun A4-kopiopaperiseen aikakauteen. 
Nythän Raitio on tosiaankin miltei paraatipaikalla Akateemisen Kirjakaupan lehtihyllyllä, ylpeänä muiden kansainvälisten julkaisujen keskellä.

----------


## Albert

> jos kysymys on ensisijaisesti siitä, kuka suostuu tekemään jäsenlehteä.


En kuulu toimituskuntaan. Mutta uskon, että sinut otettaisiin avosylin vastaan asiantuntija-artikkeleita tekemään. Tosin kirjoituspalkkioita tuskin on luvassa.

----------


## antti

Raitiotieseuran nettisivujen avaussivulla lukee seuran "liikeidea" eli SRS on kaupunki-ja lähiliikenneharrastajien valtakunnallinen yhdistys. Joten täytyy todeta Raitio-lehden täyttävän monipuolisesti seuran tarkoitusperää. Ja vaikea kuvitella sitä ihan harrastelijavoimin tehdyksi, niin korkeatasoinen se on nytkin.        http://www.raitio.org/

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Raitio on minusta nyt lehti, jota harrastajat tekevät toisilleen,..


Tällaiseksi lehti on alunpitäenkin tarkoitettu.

Ei kai mikään estäne esimerkiksi Sinua perustamasta nk. ammattilehteä? Harrastusyhdistyksen jäsenlehti on harrastusyhdistyksen harrastuslehti ja lehden avustajista suurin osa on "vain" harrastajia. Lehden vetäjä toki on alan pitkäaikainen ammattilainen ja alan palvelujärjestemiä kehittelevän yrityksen esimiestehtäviä hoitava henkilö.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Olikos se Menoks! vai mikä se olikaan jokunen vuosi sitten tämmöinen ns. ammattilehti. En katsonut mitä piti sisällään. Taisi kuolla pian synnyttyään moinen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kai mikään estäne esimerkiksi Sinua perustamasta nk. ammattilehteä?


Kyllä estää  :Smile: . Ihmisen resurssit ovat rajalliset ja minunkin on valittava, mihin ainoan aikani käytän. Ja olen valinnut käyttää sen joukkoliikenteen ja yhdyskuntarakenteen kehittämiseen, en joukkoliikenteestä kertomiseen. Olen tosin tehnyt sitäkin kahden kirjan ja 4650 JLF-viestin verran.

Suomessahan julkaistaan Paikallisliikenne-lehteä, joka on ammattilehti, jota julkaisee liikenteenharjoittajayritysten järjestö. Mutta on aika ymmärrettävää, että siellä raideliikenteen osuus ei ole kovin suuri, kun henkilöraideliikennealalla Suomessa toimivia yrityksiä on vain kaksi. Sitten Suomessa julkaistaan HETKU-lehteä, joka taas on bussiharrastajien lehti. Siellä tuskin on ensimmäistäkään juttua raitioteistä.

Kun siis Raitio jää ainoaksi lehdeksi joka jo nimensä puolesta kirjoittaisi runsaasti raitioteistä, ei liene yllätys, jos kaikki eivät ilahdu runsaista bussijutuista. Enkä myöskään ihmettele sitä, että joku haluaisi Suomen Raitiotieseuran olevan raitiotieseura, kun bussiharrastajillakin saa olla oma bussiseura.




> Raitio-lehti on ennenkaikkea poliittisesti sitoutumaton ja kantaaottamaton lehti, joka on tarkoitettu joukkoliikenneharrastajille ja muille joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneille.


Tämä ei tarkoita sitä, ettei lehdellä olisi omaa kantaansa joka näkyy lehden sisällössä. Johan itse yhdistykselläkin on selvä kanta kun se on sitoutunut toimintansa tarkoitukseen ja lehti on siinä vain yksi väline. Onhan pelkkää hurskastelua sanoa, ettei esimerkiksi Tekniikan Maailma olisi selkeästi autoilua kannattava lehti runsaalla autoista myönteisesti kertovalla sisällöllään.




> Olikos se Menoks! vai mikä se olikaan jokunen vuosi sitten tämmöinen ns. ammattilehti.


Menoks! oli Suomen Liikenneliitto SuLi ry:n yritys luoda tähän maahan yleinen joukkoliikennettä käsittelevä ja sen puolesta oleva kuluttajille suunnattu lehti. Menoks!-lehden tarkoitus ei ollut olla ammattilehti vaan aatteellinen lehti. Näytenumero tuotti niin vähän tilauksia, että lehti lopahti heti alkuunsa. Näytenumero postitettiin mm. joukkoliikennettä sivuavien harrastusyhdistysten jäsenille, kuten SRS:n jäsenille. SLHS ei halunnut lehteä postitettavaksi heidän jäsenilleen.




> Raitiotieseuran nettisivujen avaussivulla lukee seuran "liikeidea" eli SRS on kaupunki-ja lähiliikenneharrastajien valtakunnallinen yhdistys.


Olin itse SRS:n alkuvuosina mukana toiminnassa, ja silloin haluttiin luoda nimenomaan raitiotieseuraa. Vaikka olenkin itse sillä kannalla, että joukkoliikenne kaikissa muodoissaan on osa liikennejärjestelmää, en näe mitään paheksuttavaa siinä, että jotkut haluavat harrastaa vain raitioteitä ja haluavat jäsenlehden joka käsittelee heidän omaa harrastustaan eikä myös toisten bussiharrastusta. Minusta siihen on ihan sama oikeus kuin pelkkien bussienkin harrastamiseen.

Jos joku suomalainen pitää raitiovaunuista ihan muuten vaan, miksi tällaiset ihmiset eivät saisi tehdä raitioteistä kertovaa lehteä, joka olisi sen verran asiantunteva, että sieltä löytyisi jopa päteviä perusteluita sille, että ratikoissa on muutakin hyvää kuin vain se, että ne ovat harrastajien mielestä kivoja. Minusta tässä keskustelussa on asetettu tämä asia kyseenalaiseksi ja oltu sitä mieltä, että kyllä ratikkaharrastajan pitää tykätä myös busseista ja siksi niistä pitää olla juttuja ratikkaharrastajien lehdessä. Eikä ole sopivaa arvostella sitä, että niitä bussijuttuja on.

Totta kai bussijuttujen arvostelu on sopivaa, myös SRS:n jäsenille ja Raition lukijoille. Suomessa on mielipiteen vapaus, ja se pätee myös ratikkaharrastajiin, ei vain bussiharrastajiin.

Antero

----------


## LateZ

> 2 § Yhdistyksen tarkoituksena on kuljetusliikettä harjoittamatta ylläpitää ja kehittää jäsentensä harrastusta raitioteihin, sähköistettyihin rautateihin ja teollisuusratoihin sekä muihin lähiliikenteen joukkokuljetusvälineisiin ja niillä toteutettuun liikenteeseen. Mainittuihin päämääriin yhdistys pyrkii, paitsi julkaisutoiminnan kautta, pitämällä illanviettoja, järjestämällä jäsenilleen tutustumiskäyntejä ja -matkoja sekä keräämällä asiatieto-, kuva- ja esinemateriaalia.


Eikö tuosta riittävän hyvin selviä, että kaikki kaupunkiliikenteen joukkokuljetusvälineet ovat samalla viivalla yhdistyksen toiminnassa? Lehden linja tukee säännöissä määriteltyä yhdistyksen tarkoitusta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä ei tarkoita sitä, ettei lehdellä olisi omaa kantaansa joka näkyy lehden sisällössä. Johan itse yhdistykselläkin on selvä kanta kun se on sitoutunut toimintansa tarkoitukseen ja lehti on siinä vain yksi väline. Onhan pelkkää hurskastelua sanoa, ettei esimerkiksi Tekniikan Maailma olisi selkeästi autoilua kannattava lehti runsaalla autoista myönteisesti kertovalla sisällöllään.


Mielestäni SRS:ssä ja Raitiossa valittu neutraali linja on hyvä. Tällä foorumilla on nähty, kuinka joukkoliikenneharrastajilla on paljon eriäviä mielipiteitä joukkoliikenneasioista ja olisi valitettavaa, jos muutenkin pieni kaupunki- ja lähiliikenneharrastajien porukka ei mahtuisi yhteen yhdistykseen sen takia, että yhdistys tai sen lehti alkaa esittää kannanottoja, joista kaikki jäsenet eivät ole samaa mieltä.

Vaikka Tekniikan Maailmassa on paljon autoilusta myönteisesti kertovaa sisältöä, ei sielläkään silti esitetä, että tienrakennusrahoja olisi lisättävä. Lukijalle teksti välittyy ihan erilaisena siitä riippuen, esitetäänkö asiat puolueettomasti vai omaa mielipidettä esilletuoden. Mielestäni Raitio on hyvä puolueettomasti asioista kertovana lehtenä, kukin voi sitten tuoda esiin omia mielipiteitään muilla palstoilla. Jos Raitio muuttuu mielipidelehdeksi, syntyy sitten helposti tilausta perustaa uusi puolueeton kaupunki- ja lähiliikenneharrastajien lehti.




> Minusta tässä keskustelussa on asetettu tämä asia kyseenalaiseksi ja oltu sitä mieltä, että kyllä ratikkaharrastajan pitää tykätä myös busseista ja siksi niistä pitää olla juttuja ratikkaharrastajien lehdessä.


Minusta tässä keskustelussa ei ole sanottu, että ratikkaharrastajien pitäisi tykätä myös busseista.

Minä näen asian niin, että harrastajilla on erilaisia mielenkiinnon kohteita. Jotkut ovat kiinnostuneita pelkistä ratikoista, jotkut pelkistä busseista, mutta hyvin monet kaikista kaupunkiliikenteen muodoista. Jos minua ei kiinnosta joku aihealue, jota Raitiossa käsitellään, voin hyvin jättää sen jutun lukematta. Raitiossa tuskin kuitenkaan olisi nykyistä enempää ratikkajuttuja, vaikka bussijutut jätettäisiinkin pois.

----------


## vristo

Sinä päivänä kun Suomen Raitiotieseura ry ja sen jäsenlehti, Raitio, alkaisi hyljeksiä muita kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen muotoja kuin nimensä mukaista raitioliikennettä, minä katson, ettei oma jäsenyyteni siinä ole enää sen arvoista. Moinen nurkkakuntaisuus ei kiinnosta. Itse pidän sitä kuitenkin nimenomaan harrasteseurana, jonka kiinnostuksen kohteena on kaupunki- ja paikallisjoukkoliikenne, niin valtakunnallisesti kuin kansainvälisestikin ja liikennevälineistä tai järjestelmistä riippumatta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Minun ja Compactin irtokommenteista syntyi varsin laaja keskustelu.

Raitioon saadaan juttuja niistä aiheista, joista päätoimittaja niitä pyytää. Seuran jäsenistöllä on aineistoja, kuvia ja kirjoitustaitoja eri aiheisiin liittyen, ja itsekin kokosin laajan katsauksen Turun raitioteistä Raitioon 3/2008.

Minulla olisi materiaalia useista mielenkiintoisista keskikokoisista raitiotiekaupungeista kuten Strasbourg, Freiburg, Linz tai Rostock. Tarkoitus on myös matkustaa Bergenin avajaisiin.

Viime numeron johdinautokatsaus oli asiallinen ja hyvä. Se vain herättää intohimoja, koska se sekoittuu tähän ikäväsävyiseen johdinautot vs. raitiovaunut - keskusteluun, jota on käyty foorumilla ja myös ihan päätöksentekoon liittyen.

----------


## vristo

Kaikkien joukkoliikennemuotojen tasa-arvoisena ystävänä odotan innolla noita Mikon mainitsemia juttuja. Ja uusien kirjoittajien jutut ovat minustakin aina tervetulleita. Minulla on ollut harkinnassa artikkelin teko esim. Hongkong mahtavasta metropolista ja sen melkoisen laajasta joukkoliikenteestä, jonka käyttöaste on yksi korkeimpia maailmassa.

----------


## Miska

> Raitioon saadaan juttuja niistä aiheista, joista päätoimittaja niitä pyytää. Seuran jäsenistöllä on aineistoja, kuvia ja kirjoitustaitoja eri aiheisiin liittyen, ja itsekin kokosin laajan katsauksen Turun raitioteistä Raitioon 3/2008.


Raition päätoimittaja ei varmasti panisi pahakseen sitä, että me SRS:n jäsenet itse tarjoaisimme juttuja seuramme lehteen. Ja vaikkei tuntisikaan itseään kynäniekaksi, kannattaa hyviä aiheita ja esimerkiksi kuvamateriaalia tarjota Raition toimituksen käyttöön.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viime numeron johdinautokatsaus oli asiallinen ja hyvä. Se vain herättää intohimoja, koska se sekoittuu tähän ikäväsävyiseen johdinautot vs. raitiovaunut - keskusteluun, jota on käyty foorumilla ja myös ihan päätöksentekoon liittyen.


Tämä on minusta hyvin todettu, nimenomaan suhteessa keskustelun aloitusviestiin, jota ei tähän ketjuun ole siirretty:



> Uusin Raitio-lehtikin esittelee johdinautoja eteläeurooppalaisten kaupunkien toimivana liikenneratkaisuna. Kai se sitten sopii kolmannella yrittämällä taas tänne pohjoisiin erityisolosuhteisiin? Vai onko jokaisen uuden suomalaisen sukupolven jästipään lyötävä päätänsä seinään ja lujaa?
> 
> Milloinka tämä hupailu päättyy?


Mikko Laaksosen toteamus kertoo myös siitä tärkeästä seikasta, että vaikuttaminen tapahtuu paljolti epäsuorasti, mikä on vieläpä tehokkaampaa kuin mainonnan tai suoranaisen propagandan tapainen suora viestintä.

Kun mainitsin aiemmin TM:n autolehtenä, se on autolehti nimenomaan epäsuoran vaikuttamisen kautta. Jos kannessa lukisi Autolehti-TM, lukijat suhtautuisivat lehden autojuttuihin kriittisemmin, koska autolehden tarkoitushan on olla autoilun puolella. Nyt TM mielletään neutraalimmaksi ja siten sen autoartikkelit luotettavammiksi. Ikään kuin niitä tekevät toimittajat olisivat jotenkin objektiivisempia kuin esim. Tuulilasi-lehden toimittajat.

Markkinointialalla on jo kauan sitten ymmärretty, että mainontaa paremmin kuluttajien mielipiteisiin vaikutetaan luomalla mielikuvia ja elämäntapamalleja. Siksi autoilua edistää parhaiten esim. suosittu TV-sarja, jossa tähdet liikkuvat autoilla ja hylkiöt ja konnat joukkoliikenteellä. Product Placement on tunnettu käsite, joka tarkoittaa erilaisten tuotteiden ymppäämistä elokuviin ja TV-sarjoihin sankareiden käyttöön, koska siten kuluttajat saadaan haluamaan näitä tuotteita.

Meni ehkä vähän aiheen etäälle, mutta selittänee omalta osaltaan ketjun keskustelua.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun siis Raitio jää ainoaksi lehdeksi joka jo nimensä puolesta kirjoittaisi runsaasti raitioteistä, ei liene yllätys, jos kaikki eivät ilahdu runsaista bussijutuista. Enkä myöskään ihmettele sitä, että joku haluaisi Suomen Raitiotieseuran olevan raitiotieseura, kun bussiharrastajillakin saa olla oma bussiseura.


Täytyy tunnustaa että joka numerossa toistuva monisivuinen juttusarja HKLn busseista kaikkine kalustoluetteloineen EVVK. Mutta jotakin se saataa kiinnostaa silti. 

Jos Raitio olisi pelkkä raitiovaunuista kertova lehti niin pois jäisivät myös metroja ja ylipäänsä muita kaupunkiraideliikennemuotoja koskevat jutut, jotka allekirjoitanutta kiinnostaa vähintään yhtä paljon kuin raitioteistäkin kertovat. Tuskinpa junaharrastajien lehdet alkaisivat kirjoittaa metroista jos Raitio lopettaisi. Eli parempi että lehti on monipuolinen kuin vain yhteen liikennemuoton keskittyvä. Bussien kohdalla raja on vissiin vedetty niin että käsittää vain kaupunkien organisaatioiden pyörittämää bussiliikennettä.

Mitä toivoisin muuten kun esitellään ulkomaisia kohteita että olisi jonkinlainen linjakartta mukana. Nyt on joidenkin kohteiden osalta ollut mutta monessa ei, on vain kerrottu iso joukko linjojen numeroita ja päätepisteiden nimiä jotka eivät kaupunkeja tuntemattomille kerro juuri yhtään mitän. Ihan vaan vihjeeksi, muuten kuvat ovat tosi hienoja eli kiitokset siitä!

t. Rainer

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Menoks! oli Suomen Liikenneliitto SuLi ry:n yritys luoda tähän maahan yleinen joukkoliikennettä käsittelevä ja sen puolesta oleva kuluttajille suunnattu lehti. Menoks!-lehden tarkoitus ei ollut olla ammattilehti vaan aatteellinen lehti. Näytenumero tuotti niin vähän tilauksia, että lehti lopahti heti alkuunsa. Näytenumero postitettiin mm. joukkoliikennettä sivuavien harrastusyhdistysten jäsenille, kuten SRS:n jäsenille. SLHS ei halunnut lehteä postitettavaksi heidän jäsenilleen.


SLHS:n kieltäytymisen syynä oli se, että Menoks! miellettiin niin kiskoliikennepropagandaa sisältäväksi että se olisi varmasti monia jäseniä ärsyttänyt eikä vähiten SLHS:n kannattajajäseninä olevia linja-autoyrityksiä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Bussien kohdalla raja on vissiin vedetty niin että käsittää vain kaupunkien organisaatioiden pyörittämää bussiliikennettä.


Oikeastaan raja ei mene sen mukaan, miten liikenne on järjestetty. Kun on kysymyksessä selkeästi kaupunkiliikenne, se kuuluu käsiteltäviin asioihin. Silläkään ei ole merkitystä, mikä on bussien käyttövoima. Jotkut käyttövoimat vaan aiheuttavat enemmän mielenkiintoa kuin toiset, siksi tätäkin keskustelua käydään nyt.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sinä päivänä kun Suomen Raitiotieseura ry ja sen jäsenlehti, Raitio, alkaisi hyljeksiä muita kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen muotoja kuin nimensä mukaista raitioliikennettä, minä katson, ettei oma jäsenyyteni siinä ole enää sen arvoista.


En tiedä, onko kyse hyljeksimisestä, mutta viime viikolla tullutta Raitio-lehteä selaillessani totesin, että lehti on mennyt varsin ratikkapainotteiseksi. Ratikoista yksinään taas ei oikein tunnu löytyvän jutunjuurta ja pohjanoteerauksena vasta ilmestyneessä lehdessä on Helsingin raitioteiden laajennushankkeista (sinänsä mielenkiintoinen aihe) kertova iltapäivälehtityylinen juttu, jossa totuutta on muunneltu tai esitetty harhaanjohtavasti. Minusta sääli, että aiemmin mielenkiinnolla odottamani lehti on lässähtänyt nopeasti selattavaksi turhakkeeksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Raition toimituskunta on saanut lehdestä viime aikoina aika paljon palautetta. Se on ollut kiittävää, joissain tapauksissa jopa ylistävää. Sellaista palautetta on mukava saada ja se kannustaa jatkamaan valitulla tiellä. Sen sijaan negatiivista palautetta ei ole tullut ollenkaan. Se tuskin tarkoittaa sitä, että kaikki 500 jäsentä ovat lehteen täysin tyytyväisiä. Mutta kun piirit ovat pienet, kaikki tuntevat kaikki, niin uskon, että kynnys antaa negatiivista palautetta omalla nimellään on korkealla, kun pelätään sen vaarantavan henkilösuhteita. Silti negatiivista palautetta olisi tärkeä saada, jotta lehteä voidaan kehittää suuntaan, joka parhaiten palvelee jäsenistöä. Siispä hyvä, että olet tehnyt päänavauksen. Ehkäpä se rohkaisee muitakin kirjoittamaan. Minusta Jlf on myös hyvä kanava lehden sisällön ruotimiseen, sillä täällä voidaan käydä vuoropuhelua sen sijaan, että toimituskunta saa sähköpostiviestin, jota vastauksineen ei näe kukaan muu kuin toimituskunta ja lähettäjä.

Lehden ratikkapainotteisuus on tietoinen toimituksellinen valinta, josta on kerrottu Raition pääkirjoituksesa 4/11. Suomen Raitiotieseuran lehdessä keskitytään suomalaisiin raitioteihin. Mitään ei ole kielletty, mutta painotus on näin. Tuohon painotukseen sisältyy myös Helsingin metro, joka on avaamisestaan lähtien  ja jo ennen sitä  kuulunut SRS:n "etupiiriin". Tässä meillä on kuitenkin ongelma, sillä kukaan ei ole tarjonnut lehdelle metroaiheisia juttuja. Toimituskunnalla on juttujonoksi kutsuttu dokumentti, johon keräämme ideatasolla olevia juttuaiheita. Tällä hetkellä listalla on muun muassa M300-hankinnasta kertominen sekä automaattimetro. Jälkimmäinen on kuitenkin, kuten tiedetään, tulenarka aihe, joten siitä kertomista varmaan lykätään, kunnes hanke tavalla tai toisella on saatettu loppuun. Ongelmana vaan on se, ettei kukaan ole toimittanut lehteen metroa koskevaa materiaalia tai ilmoittanut halukkuuttaan sellaista tuottaa. Sen vuoksi metro on pitkään ollut sen varassa, mitä päätepysäkin toimittaja on Päätepysäkille aiheesta kerännyt. Bussien ja junien harrastajille on omat seuransa ja lehtensä, joten nämä liikennemuodot katetaan parhaiten siellä. Ei synny etupiiriristiriitoja. Sen verran kuitenkin astumme toisten varpaille, että Stadin sinisistä dösistä on julkaistu ja julkaistaan silloin tällöin historiapainotteisia artikkeleita, samoin Tampereen rollikoista on tulossa laajahko juttu tämän vuoden aikana.

Mitä tarkoitat iltapäivälehtityylillä? Minusta se merkitsee sensaatiohakuisuutta, ja sitä en kyllä mitenkään löydä tuosta Helsingin tulevaisuus -jutusta. Jos olet ollut pitkään Raition lukijana, tiedät, että tuollaisia muutaman sivun artikkeleita, joissa kootaan yhteen kaikki avoinna olevat suunnitelmat ja selostetaan ne lyhyesti, on julkaistu lehdessä 1990-luvun lopulta lähtien aina silloin tällöin. Tarkoituksena ei ole esitellä eri hankkeita perusteellisesti (siihen ei tila riitä), vaan kertoa lukijalle yhtenäisesti, mitä kaikkia hankkeita on olemassa, millä tasolla niitä suunnitellaan ja milloin voisi ajatella kunkin hankkeen etenevän toteutukseen. Päätepysäkki on se paikka, jossa pikku-uutisten muodossa kerrotaan näitä samoja asioita sitä mukaa kun jotain merkittävää tapahtuu, mutta siellä Päätepysäkillä ne ovat kuitenkin sirpaletietona eri lehdissä palstan luonteesta johtuen *siksi tällainen yhteenveto silloin tällöin puolustaa minusta paikkaansa. Varsinainen suurempi hankekohtainen artikkeli on julkaistu Kampista, Ysistä ja Jätkästä siinä vaiheessa, kun rakennustyöt ovat oikeasti alkamassa. Topeliuksenkatua varten oli varattu tilaa samalla periaattella, mutta kun hanke junnaa paikallaan, niin ei olla päästy tällaista artikkelia kirjoittamaan. Toivottavasti sen aika kuitenkin tulee, ja mahdollisimman pian.

Helsingin tulevaisuusjutun faktat on tarkistettu asiakohtaisesti yhdeltä HSL:n, yhdeltä HKL:n ja kahdelta KSV:n suunnittelijalta. Siis ei jokaista asiaa neljältä henkilöltä vaan pääsääntöisesti kukin asia kahdelta sitä parhaiten tuntevalta. Lisäksi KSV:n edustaja on lukenut koko artikkelin läpi ja huomauttanut muutostarpeista. He eivät toki ole sisällöstä vastuussa, vaan minä tietysti jutun kirjoittajana kannan täyden vastuun siitä, mitä jutussa kaiken muokkauksen jälkeen lukee. Jos jutussa esitetään jotain harhaanjohtavasti, niin ne kohdat olisi hyvä oikaista ensi numerossa. Voisitko yksilöidä nämä ja tehdä parannusehdotuksia? Jos mukana on selviä virheitä, ne ilman muuta oikaistaan. Jos käsityseroja, niin nekin voi oikaista merkinnällä "saattoi saada käsityksen, että..." ja sitten kirjataan sinne, millainen käsitys asiasta kuuluu saada.

Lopuksi toimituskuntaa palveleva kysymys: silloin, kun vielä odotit Raitiota, miksi odotit sitä? Mitä sellaista siinä oli, mitä lehdessä ei nyt ole? Milloin lehti on muuttunut sellaiseksi, ettei se enää kiinnosta? Mitä konkreettista pitäisi tehdä, että lehdestä tulisi taas odottamisen arvoinen? Mitä seikkaperäisemmin pystyt vastaamaan, sitä paremmin voimme seuraavassa toimituskunnan kokouksessa asiaa ruotia.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuoreessa numerossa on tosiaan paljon yksityiskohtaistasta juttua raitiovaunuista, mutta lehden nimihän on Raitio. Mielenkiinnolla odotan juttua Tampereen johdinautoista.

Jos juttuja dieselbusseista alkaisi tulla lehden sivulle, niin herää pohdiskelu, missä suhteessa. Ei nykyinen Raitio epäonnistunut ole.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä tarkoitat iltapäivälehtityylillä? Minusta se merkitsee sensaatiohakuisuutta, ja sitä en kyllä mitenkään löydä tuosta Helsingin tulevaisuus -jutusta.


Tarkoitan faktojen esittämistä tai pientä vääristelyä niin, että asia vaikuttaa todellista mielenkiintoisemmalta - eli sensaatiohakuisuutta. Jutussa olin havaitsevani sellaista esim. Munkkivuoren ratikan kohdalla, missä kerrottiin, kuinka kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa on pidetty tarpeellisena aikaistaa hanketta. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan pöytäkirjan mukaan lautakunta päätti kehottaa virastoa selvittämään, miten raitiotieyhteyden voisi vetää Laajalahden aukiolta Munkkivuoreen tasossa nykyisen Turunväylän yli ilman Turunväylän siirtämistä tunneliin. Aikaistuskommentti sisältää siis vähintäänkin tulkintaa.

Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman raitioteiden kohdalla puhutaan HSL:n näkemyksestä niihin. Itse en ole kuitenkaan nähnyt HSL:n hallituksen pöytäkirjoista mitään päätöstä HSL:n kannasta ko. hankkeisiin. HSL:n johtosäännön mukaan hallitus päättää liikenteen strategisista suunnitelmista, joten jos HSL:n hallitus ei ole päättänyt jostakin hankkeesta mitään, ei HSL:llä ole siihen kantaa organisaationa. Yksittäisillä työntekijöillä varmasti on kantoja, mutta ne voivat olla keskenään ristiriitaisiakin.

Ensisijaisesti nykytilasta ja tulevaisuudesta kiinnostuneena harrastajana minusta on hienoa, että Raitiossa esitellään tulevia laajennushankkeita, mutta mielestäni kaiken mitä kirjoitetaan, pitää olla totta.




> silloin, kun vielä odotit Raitiota, miksi odotit sitä?


Aikanaan SRS:n jäseneksi liittyessäni mielenkiintoisinta olivat uutiset (päätepysäkillä). Vaikka kaikki Raition artikkelit eivät aina kiinnostaneet, olivat nekin keskimäärin kiinnostavampia kuin nykyään.

Mielestäni mielenkiintoni lehteen on laskenut hiljalleen suunnilleen viimeisen kymmen vuoden aikana. Ensin hävisi Päätepysäkin uutisarvo, kun pikku-uutiset alkoivat levitä netin kautta (SRS:n omilla uutissivuilla, nettifoorumeilla ja liikennöitsijöiden ja viranomaisten omilla nettisivuilla).

Artikkelien mielenkiintoisuus alkoi pienentyä hieman myöhemmin. Minua ulkomaiden asiat ja historia ei niin kiinnosta ja niitä on ollut jo pidempään iso osa Raition sisällöstä (esim. pitkään jatkunut ulkomaiden johdinautojen esittely tai viimeisimmästä Raitiosta melkein puolet sivuista vievä juttu Belgian ratikoista).

Suomalaisten asioiden nykytilasta tai tulevaisuudesta kertovien artikkelien mielenkiintoa syö, että niissäkin suurin osa asioista ei ole enää uusia, koska netissä on tietoa niin kattavasti. Ehkä siksi esim. tämän Raition laajennussuunnitelma-artikkelin uutisarvoa on yritetty nostaa noilla tulkinnoilla, joita aiemmin kritisoin - ovathan ne jotain uutta verrattuna aiemmin julkisuudessa olleisiin tietoihin.

Minä siis kaipaisin jotakin uutta kertovia juttuja minua kiinnostavista aiheista (suomalaisen paikallisliikenteen nykyisyydestä tai tulevaisuudesta). Jos lehti esim. kertoisi vielä bussiliikenteestä, olisi keskisuurten kaupunkien paikallisliikenteen murros siirtymäajan sopimusten päättyessä erittäin mielenkiintoinen aihe.

Kaiken kaikkiaan haastava juttu Raitiolle (kuten muillekin perinteisille medioille), kun netti on vallannut ensisijaisen tiedonvälittäjän paikan.

Aikanaan SRS:ään liittymispäätöksessä minua houkutteli nimenomaan yhdistyksen laaja-alainen näkökulma paikallisliikenteeseen, koska se vastasi omaa kiinnostuksen aluettani. Vastaavasti jätin liittymättä Suomen Linja-autohistorialliseen seuraan, koska vaikka paikallisliikenteen linja-autot kiinnostavatkin minua, niin kaukoliikenne eikä linja-autojen historia ei juurikaan kiinnosta. Nyt kun Raition (ja nähtävästi koko yhdistyksen) suuntautuminen on tarkentunut, pitäisi sen mielestäni näkyä entistä korkeatasoisempana toimintana jäljelle jääneillä alueilla. Muuten jäsenyydestäni saama arvo on pienempi kuin liittyessäni.

----------


## hmikko

> SRS:n omilla uutissivuilla


Aihetta etäisesti sivuten: SRS:n sivut ovat webbisuunnittelun osalta melkoisessa tilassa.  Mm. kalustosta kertovat taulukot, joissa on suomea ja englantia rimin rämin, ja graafinen asu ylipäätään tökkäävät silmään aika pahasti. Ymmärrän, että materiaalia on paljon ja sivujen uudistaminen vapaaehtoisvoimin olisi iso työ.

----------


## Albert

> Aihetta etäisesti sivuten: SRS:n sivut ovat webbisuunnittelun osalta melkoisessa tilassa.  Mm. kalustosta kertovat taulukot, joissa on suomea ja englantia rimin rämin, ja graafinen asu ylipäätään tökkäävät silmään aika pahasti. Ymmärrän, että materiaalia on paljon ja sivujen uudistaminen vapaaehtoisvoimin olisi iso työ.


Vapaaehtoisvoimin? Yksi vapaaehtoinen on luonut ja ylläpitänyt sivustoa 1998 - . Apua on monasti pyydetty, muttei annettu. Graafinen asu on surkea. Mutta vapaaehtoisella ei ole aikaa eikä varmaankaan osaamista muuttaa sitä.
Sivuston ainoa tarkoitus on tarjota luotettavaa sisältöä. Nykyinen toiminta on vain sivuston ajan tasalla pitäminen (mahdollisuuksien mukaan) ja mahdollisten uusien/vanhojen tietojen lisääminen.
"Karkkipaperiin käärimiseen" tarvitaan "uutta verta". Tällä hetkellä vahvasti vaikuttaa siltä, että kun vapaaehtoisen sormet eivät enää pysy näppäimillä, loppuu kaikenlainen sivustoon liittyvä toiminta.
Vapaaehtoinen on jo 50 -prosenttisesti eläkkeellä.
Kun tässä viestissä käsitellään vain sivuston ulkonäköä, pitää kuitenkin tuoda julki, että monet monet vapaaehtoiset henkilöt ovat tuottaneet sivuston tiedot. Ilman heitä ei olisi sivustoakaan.

*Raitio -lehdet 1977 - 1994.*

----------


## hmikko

> Apua on monasti pyydetty, muttei annettu.


Tämän arvasinkin. Valitettavasti oma vastaukseni on sitä samaa, kun olen jo itsekin päätynyt ylläpitämään yhtä sun toista sivua.

Kiitos SRS:n sivuista, sieltä on kyllä löytynyt vastaus moneen kysymykseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sivuston ainoa tarkoitus on tarjota luotettavaa sisältöä. Nykyinen toiminta on vain sivuston ajan tasalla pitäminen (mahdollisuuksien mukaan) ja mahdollisten uusien/vanhojen tietojen lisääminen.
> "Karkkipaperiin käärimiseen" tarvitaan "uutta verta". Tällä hetkellä vahvasti vaikuttaa siltä, että kun vapaaehtoisen sormet eivät enää pysy näppäimillä, loppuu kaikenlainen sivustoon liittyvä toiminta.


Annan täyden tunnustukseni ja tukeni SRS:n www-sivuille. Netti on täynnä tyylikkäitä sivuja, joiden sisältö on jotakuinkin tyhjänpäiväistä. Graafisen suunittelun taiteellisilla tuloksilla ei ole minulle mitään arvoa netissä, sillä silloin kun haluan nauttia muodoista ja väreistä, menen taidenäyttelyyn. Sillä valitettavan usein on niin, että mitä tyylikkäämmät sivut, sitä vaikeampi niiltä on löytää mitään. Edes sitä, mitä siellä on. Mutta usein ei edes ole sitä, mitä odottaisi ja toivoisi.

SRS:n www-sivut ovat minusta lähes korvaamaton hakuteos. Juuri kuten sen pitääkin olla.

Uutiset kuuluvat nettiin, jonne niistä syntyy haettavissa oleva elävä arkisto. Ei nykyään kukaan kaivele uutisia painetuista lehdistä vuosien takaa. Ja harmikseni joudunkin toteamaan, että valitettavasti SRS:nkään nettisivut ja niiden uutispalsta eivät ole olleet olemassa vuosikymmeniä, joten vanhoja asioita ei löydä sieltäkään. Onneksi sivustolle on kuitenkin jaksettu laittaa vanhojakin artikkeleita ajalta ennen nettiä.

Myös erilaiset luettelot ja muut tietokannat kuuluvat nimenomaan nettiin. Muistan, että kaikenlaisia taulukoita on julkaistu Raitiossakin, jopa ihan viime vuosina ja netin aikana. Mutta se on turhaa paperin ja painokustannusten tuhlausta. Paperiset tietokannat hautautuvat unohduksiin. Vain netissä ja haettavassa muodossa tietokannoista on hyötyä.

En pohdi hetkeäkään sitä, valitsenko ulkonäön vai sisällön. Joten erittäin suuri kiitos Albertille ja kaikille muille, jotka SRS:n sivustoa ovat tehneet ja ylläpitäneet.

Itse lehdestä totean  samaan henkeen kuin tämän ketjun alkupäässä  että Raitio on jo nimensäkin mukaan raitio, ei esimerkiksi Bussio. En ole seurannut bussipuolta siten, että tietäisin, miten bussiharrastajien yhdistykset ja lehdet toimivat. Kuukankon kertoma olikin minulle hieman yllättävää ja ymmärrän nyt paremmin, miksi bussimiehet ovat olleet niin kiinnostuneita raitiotieseurasta.

On tietty ikävää, jos Suomessa on aukko kaupunkiliikenteen bussiasiassa. Toisaalta, Paikallisliikenneliitto ja sen lehti ovat periaatteessa juuri tällä saralla, jossa pitäisi olla koko kaupunkiliikenteen kirjo. Sen verran kun olen itse seurannut, se toiminta on taas niin bussipainotteista, ettei siellä juuri ole mitään kiinnostavaa. Mutta bussipainotteisuus on myös luonnollista, koska raideliikenteen merkitys suomalaisissa kaupungeissa on jotakuinkin olematon.

Kansainvälisesti katsoen raitioteihin vahvasti painottuva Raitio on aivan linjassa sen kanssa, mitä muuallakin on. Lisäksi kansainvälisyys on aivan luontevaa. Jopa saksalaiset lehdet ovat kansainvälisiä, vaikka niillä olisi varaa rajoittua vain Saksan raitioteihin. Erityisen tärkeätä kansainvälisyys on Suomessa ja Raitiossa. Yhdestä ainoasta raitiotiejärjestelmästä ei ole paljoa kaluttavaa luiden ympäriltä. Ja mistäs muualta kuin ulkomailta me voimme oppia jotain? Jos haluamme seurata kehitystä, tietää, missä mennään ja miten raitioliikenne ja muukin kaupunkiliikenne kehittyy, ei se selviä omaa napaa tuijottamalla.

Olen siis tyytyväinen myös nykyiseen Raitioon ja sen aihepainotukseen.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> En pohdi hetkeäkään sitä, valitsenko ulkonäön vai sisällön.


Ei minullakaan ollut mielessä mitään koristelua tai fiilistelyä, mutta nykyisillä sivuilla on ihan tavallisia luettavuusongelmiakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Olen ihan tyytyväinen artikkeleihin, varsinkin ulkomaisista kohteista kertovista sekä erilaisista historiallisista jutuista myös kotimaassa. Tosin enemmän karttoja havainnollistamaan juuri noita ulkomaan kohteita olisi paikallaan. Esim viime numeron Belgian raitioteiden kohdalla olisi voinut olla kartat miltä Brysselin ja Antwerpenin raitiotie ja metroverkot näyttivät 40 vuotta sitten ja miltä nyt. Toki tietoa voi onkia netistä mutta lehden tarkoitus lienee että sen voi ottaa mukaan paikkaan jossa ei ole tietokonetta käsillä  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Minä siis kaipaisin jotakin uutta kertovia juttuja minua kiinnostavista aiheista (suomalaisen paikallisliikenteen nykyisyydestä tai tulevaisuudesta). Jos lehti esim. kertoisi vielä bussiliikenteestä, olisi keskisuurten kaupunkien paikallisliikenteen murros siirtymäajan sopimusten päättyessä erittäin mielenkiintoinen aihe.


Raition jutut ovat syntyneet pääasiallisesti - ellei jopa kokonaan - vapaaehtoisvoimin. Toisin sanoen artikkelit ovat SRS:n jäsenten kirjoittamia. Jossain Raitio -lehdessä taisi olla maininta, että Raitio -lehden sisältöön voi vaikuttaa parhaiten kirjoittamalla juttuja itse. Vapaaehtoisvoimia tuskin koskaan on liikaa eli otaksuisin, että kirjoitusapu otetaan edelleenkin iloiten vastaan. Uusien kirjoittajien myötä voi saada uusia näkökulmiakin tutuiksi käyneisiin aiheisiin.




> Kaiken kaikkiaan haastava juttu Raitiolle (kuten muillekin perinteisille medioille), kun netti on vallannut ensisijaisen tiedonvälittäjän paikan.


Netti on tosiaan vallannut ensisijaisen tiedonvälittäjän paikan. Itse taidan olla edelleenkin sen verran vanhanaikainen, että pidän kuitenkin painettua sanaa luotettavampana kuin bittiavaruuden juttuja. Netin syövereihin kun voi suoltaa kaikenlaista ja -tasoista suht' koht' helpostikin, mutta sanojen painaminen paperille vaatii jo enemmän harkintaa.  :Wink:

----------


## b10m55

Minua ovat aina kiinnostaneet kaupunkibussit sekä yleisesti suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikennejärjestelmät. Vaikka en olekaan erityisen kiinnostunut raitiovaunuista, liityin Raitiotieseuraan jo lähes 30 vuotta sitten. Yhdistyksen paikallisliikennehistoriallinen luonne innosti minua ja koin, että tässä on juuri "minun" seurani. Olin myös SLHS:n jäsen, mutta en olisi voinut kuvitellakaan olevani mukana pelkästään SLHS:n toiminnassa, sillä siellä harrastettiin melko voimallisesti yksityisliikennöitsijöiden maaseutu- ja kaukoliikennebusseja. HKL:n bussit sen sijaan olivat siellä alinta kastia. 

Raitio-lehdessä on paikallisliikenne-teeman mukaisesti ollut vuosien kuluessa paljonkin kaupunkibussiaiheisia juttuja. Välillä on kuitenkin toteutettu "kurinpalautusta" eli muistutettu yhdistyksen- ja lehden nimessä olevasta sanasta. On tietysti mukavaa jos nykyisestä raitiovaunupainotteisesta Raitio-lehdestä on tullut positiivista palautetta. Henkilökohtaisesti olen kuitenkin pettynyt uudistettuun linjaukseen. Raitio-lehden selailuun ei nykyään paljon aikaa kulu. 

Jos nykyinen linja jää pysyväksi pitäisi ainakin seuran nettisivujen etusivulla olevaa "kaupunki- ja lähiliikenneharrastajien valtakunnallinen yhdistys"-määritelmää täsmentää, koska minun on vaikea kuvitella kaupunki- ja lähiliikennettä Suomessa ilman linja-autoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkoitan faktojen esittämistä tai pientä vääristelyä niin, että asia vaikuttaa todellista mielenkiintoisemmalta - eli sensaatiohakuisuutta. Jutussa olin havaitsevani sellaista esim. Munkkivuoren ratikan kohdalla, missä kerrottiin, kuinka kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa on pidetty tarpeellisena aikaistaa hanketta. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan pöytäkirjan mukaan lautakunta päätti kehottaa virastoa selvittämään, miten raitiotieyhteyden voisi vetää Laajalahden aukiolta Munkkivuoreen tasossa nykyisen Turunväylän yli ilman Turunväylän siirtämistä tunneliin. Aikaistuskommentti sisältää siis vähintäänkin tulkintaa.


"Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa" on eri asia kuin "kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta" ja tuossa on ihan tarkoituksella käytetty ensimmäistä muotoa. Lautakunnassa oli ja on jäseniä, jotka toivovat Munkkivuoren ratikan aikaistamista. Osa myös tekee asian eteen työtä. Silloin, kun tarve- ja tks ei vielä ollut työn alla, lautakunnan jäsenet kyselivät siitä valmistelijoilta useampaankin otteeseen hoputtamismielessä ja kun selvitys valmistui, niin kävin asiasta muutaman jäsenen kanssa sähköpostikirjeenvaihtoa. Lautakunnassa on tahtoa hankkeen aikaistamiselle, mutta ei se pöytäkirjoista näy enkä tiedä, onko tätä aikaistamistahtoa lautakunnan enemmistöllä vaiko ei. KSV:n valmistelevat virkamiehet kuitenkin tietävät tämän aikaistamistahdon myös  vaikuttaako se heidän toimintaansa, onkin sitten eri juttu.




> Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman raitioteiden kohdalla puhutaan HSL:n näkemyksestä niihin. Itse en ole kuitenkaan nähnyt HSL:n hallituksen pöytäkirjoista mitään päätöstä HSL:n kannasta ko. hankkeisiin. HSL:n johtosäännön mukaan hallitus päättää liikenteen strategisista suunnitelmista, joten jos HSL:n hallitus ei ole päättänyt jostakin hankkeesta mitään, ei HSL:llä ole siihen kantaa organisaationa. Yksittäisillä työntekijöillä varmasti on kantoja, mutta ne voivat olla keskenään ristiriitaisiakin.


Ei ole salaisuus, että todellinen valta on virkamiehistöllä eikä poliitikkohallituksella. HSL:n hallitus ei toki ole ottanut näihin hankkeisiin kantaa, eikä sille ole muistaakseni kirjoitettu mielipidettä mistään muustakaan ratikkahankkeesta paitsi Munkkivuoresta (Jokerista en nyt kyllä muista varmasti). Munkkivuorenkin kohdalla hallitukselle kirjoitettiin niin ympäripyöreä lausunto, että se käytännössä antaa virkamieskunnalle vapaat kädet suunnitella tai jättää suunnittelematta mitä vaan.

Merkitsevää onkin, mitä mieltä HSL:n keskeiset virkamiehet asiasta ovat, sillä se ohjaa tosiasiallisesti suunnittelua myös KSV:ssä. Raitioon kirjatut "HSL:n kannat" perustuvat sekä HSL:stä että KSV:stä saatuihin tietoihin ja journalistisessa mielessä merkitsevää asiassa on juuri se, että nämä "yksittäisten työntekijöiden kannat" ohjaavat suunnittelua KSV:ssä. Näin sinänsä pitääkin olla, täytyyhän eri toimijoiden käydä keskenään vuoropuhelua ja voida tehdä se suoraan keskenään kierrättämättä jokaista lausahdusta luottamusmieselinten kautta. Mutta kyllä suunnittelua ohjaavista kannoista on voitava kertoa myös ulospäin. Tulkintaa on sitten se, että kun olen saanut tietooni ristiriitaisia kantoja  tiedän, että niitä on  niin lukijoille esitetään se kanta, joka vaikuttaa sillä hetkellä todennäköisimmältä.




> Mielestäni mielenkiintoni lehteen on laskenut hiljalleen suunnilleen viimeisen kymmen vuoden aikana. Ensin hävisi Päätepysäkin uutisarvo, kun pikku-uutiset alkoivat levitä netin kautta (SRS:n omilla uutissivuilla, nettifoorumeilla ja liikennöitsijöiden ja viranomaisten omilla nettisivuilla). [...] Suomalaisten asioiden nykytilasta tai tulevaisuudesta kertovien artikkelien mielenkiintoa syö, että niissäkin suurin osa asioista ei ole enää uusia, koska netissä on tietoa niin kattavasti. Ehkä siksi esim. tämän Raition laajennussuunnitelma-artikkelin uutisarvoa on yritetty nostaa noilla tulkinnoilla, joita aiemmin kritisoin - ovathan ne jotain uutta verrattuna aiemmin julkisuudessa olleisiin tietoihin. [...] Kaiken kaikkiaan haastava juttu Raitiolle (kuten muillekin perinteisille medioille), kun netti on vallannut ensisijaisen tiedonvälittäjän paikan.


Joo, netti on kyllä muuttanut kaiken muun ohella myös Raitiota. Ensin päivittäishavainnot siirtyivät Päätepysäkiltä pitkälti SRS:n nettisivulle ja sitten myöhemmin jlf:lle, missä ne näkyvät reaaliaikaisesti. Päätepysäkin luonne on muuttunut ja nykyisin se on lähinnä jälkikäteen neljästi vuodessa koottava yhteenveto SRS:n piiriin kuuluvista uutis- ja tiedotusasioista. Eräänlainen uutisseuranta ja yhteenvetodokumentointi. Meille, jotka seuraamme aktiivisesti päätöksentekoa ja suunnittelua muutenkin, Päättäri ei tarjoa juuri mitään uutta tietoa. Mutta uskon, että noin 500 jäsenen joukosta suuri enemmistö ei seuraa asioita yhtä kattavasti, joten suurelle osalle esimerkiksi Päättärin Tampere-seuranta on tervetullutta.

Samoin netti on muuttanut itse artikkeleitakin. Takavuosina Raitiossa oli paljon kuvagalleriatyyppisiä juttuja, mutta sellaisten julkaiseminen ei nykypäivänä ole enää perusteltua, sillä kuviaan voi jokainen julkaista vapaasti netissä katseltavaksi. Lehdessä on tietysti nytkin runsaasti kuvitettuja juttuja, mutta nykyään ne vaativat huomattavasti enemmän lihaa luiden ympärille kuin ennen, jotta julkaisukynnys ylittyy ja lehti tosiaan tarjoaa lisäarvoa verrattuna nettikuvagalleriaan.

Vuoden 1999 laajennushankejuttu on itse asiassa varsinaiselta sisällöltään jopa köyhempi kuin vuoden 2013 vastaava, mutta ymmärrän hyvin pointtisi niiden uutisarvojen erilaisuudesta. Vuonna 1999 juttu edellytti samanlaista soittokierrosta kuin nytkin, mutta lisäksi myös ahkeraa kirjastokäyntiä esityslistoja pläräten. Nyt esityslistat ovat netissä ja kaikki lukevat ne sieltä  kirjastossa ei Raition toimittajan lisäksi tainnut pahemmin muita käydä.




> Aikanaan SRS:ään liittymispäätöksessä minua houkutteli nimenomaan yhdistyksen laaja-alainen näkökulma paikallisliikenteeseen, koska se vastasi omaa kiinnostuksen aluettani. Vastaavasti jätin liittymättä Suomen Linja-autohistorialliseen seuraan, koska vaikka paikallisliikenteen linja-autot kiinnostavatkin minua, niin kaukoliikenne eikä linja-autojen historia ei juurikaan kiinnosta. Nyt kun Raition (ja nähtävästi koko yhdistyksen) suuntautuminen on tarkentunut, pitäisi sen mielestäni näkyä entistä korkeatasoisempana toimintana jäljelle jääneillä alueilla. Muuten jäsenyydestäni saama arvo on pienempi kuin liittyessäni.


Tähän voisi vastata  enemmänkin vitsinä  että myös jäsenyyden hinta on pienempi kuin 10 vuotta sitten, jäsenmaksua kun ei ole korotettu euroaikana kertaakaan, vaan se on edelleen sama 20 euroa kuin vuonna 2002. Mutta vakavammin: tavoitteena on tarjota koko jäsenistölle jotakin ja sen nojalla Raitiossa 4/11 kerroin kunnianhimoisesta tavoitteesta sisällyttää joka lehteen jotakin menneisyydestä, jotakin nykyisyydestä ja jotakin tulevaisuudesta. Minua itseäni nuo kaikki kolme kiinnostavat aika tasapuolisesti. Niitä on paljon, jotka toivovat historiajuttuja enemmän ja sitten on niitä, joita tulevaisuuden kaavailut eivät kiinnosta ollenkaan. Tuoreimmassa Raitiossa menneisyys oli aliedustettuna, Larun bussiliikenteestä yksi ainoa sivu. Nykyisyyttä edusti Töölön hallista kertova juttu ja tulevaisuutta Helsingin ratikkahankejuttu. Transtech-sivu ja Päätepysäkki sitten jaetusti sekä nykyisyyttä että tulevaisuutta.

Ulkomaat ovat sitten asia erikseen. Kotimaa menee toimituksessa edelle (Belgiaakin lykättiin numerosta toiseen), mutta hyvä ulkomaita käsittelevä artikkeli on silti mielestäni julkaisun arvoinen. Belgia-juttu oli pitkähkö  harkitsimme sen jakamista kahteen eri numeroon, mutta ehkä sitten olisi tullut jo liikaa Belgiaa yhdelle vuodelle. Toisaalta artikkelin ronski lyhentäminenkään ei olisi ollut mielekästä. Vastaavasti ensi numeroon ei sitten ulkomailta mitään tulekaan, toki Päättäriä lukuunottamatta. Seuraavaksi ulkomaa-aiheeksi olemme toimituskunnassa ajatelleet Dallasia, ja se juttu on luonteeltaan hyvin erilainen kuin Belgia. Dallas-artikkelin tavoitteena on esitellä lukijakunnalle tyypillinen amerikkalainen lightrail-järjestelmä ja kertoa sen toiminnasta. Dallas kaupunkina toimii siinä lähinnä esimerkkinä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:13 ----------




> Tosin enemmän karttoja havainnollistamaan juuri noita ulkomaan kohteita olisi paikallaan. Esim viime numeron Belgian raitioteiden kohdalla olisi voinut olla kartat miltä Brysselin ja Antwerpenin raitiotie ja metroverkot näyttivät 40 vuotta sitten ja miltä nyt.


Tästä oli puhetta, mutta niin myöhään, ettei enää ehtinyt eikä lehdessä oikein ollut tilaa. Yritetään jatkossa!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:13 ----------




> Raition jutut ovat syntyneet pääasiallisesti - ellei jopa kokonaan - vapaaehtoisvoimin. Toisin sanoen artikkelit ovat SRS:n jäsenten kirjoittamia. Jossain Raitio -lehdessä taisi olla maininta, että Raitio -lehden sisältöön voi vaikuttaa parhaiten kirjoittamalla juttuja itse. Vapaaehtoisvoimia tuskin koskaan on liikaa eli otaksuisin, että kirjoitusapu otetaan edelleenkin iloiten vastaan. Uusien kirjoittajien myötä voi saada uusia näkökulmiakin tutuiksi käyneisiin aiheisiin.


Näin on, ja ihan kokonaan vapaaehtoisvoimin. Kirjoituspalkkioita ei makseta kenellekään. Minustakin olisi hyvä, että kirjoittajien skaala olisi mahdollisimman laaja. Ilahduttavasti sitä onkin saatu laajennettua, mutta jokainen avustus on edelleen tervetullut, jos aihepiiri on Raitioon sopiva, aihe kiinnostava ja juttu hyvin tehty.

----------


## JE

kuukankolle:

On hyvä, että kritiikkiä lehteä kohtaan esitetään. Kiitän myös omasta puolestani tästä päänavauksesta. Ilman kritiikkiä ei ole toivoakaan siitä, että lehti voisi tarkistaa linjaansa silloin, kun sen aika on. Pelkäänpä silti, että olemme joissakin kysymyksissä hiukan eri linjoilla sen suhteen, mitä lehden tulisi olla.

Juttu Helsingin raitioteiden laajennushankkeista oli iltapäivälehtityylinen korkeintaan siinä mielessä, että se ei auktoriteettiuskoisesti ainoastaan toistellut virallisia sanankäänteitä, vaan pyrki valottamaan asioita vähän pragmaattisemmasta ja, niin, rehellisemmästä näkökulmasta. HSL:n linja on tehtyjen päätösten mukainen, mutta silti HSL tekee esityksiä ja antaa erilaisia suosituksia kunnallisille päätöksentekoelimille. Niiden kautta HSL:llä tavallaan on olemassa omia preferenssejä. Esimerkiksi käyköön ehdotus raitiolinjan 4 yöliikenteen lakkauttamiseksi. Tämä lakkautus ei koskaan ole ollut HSL:n linjana, koska HSL:n linja on päätösten mukainen, eikä yöliikennettä koskaan päätetty lakkauttaa. Silti ajatusta ei voida pitää myöskään HSL:n henkilöstöön kuuluvan tai kuuluvien yksityisajatteluna, koska mainittu yöliikenteen lakkautus ja korvaus bussilinjalla 18N oli valmistelussa. Summa summarum: HSL:n linja on aina ollut, että raitiolinjan 4 yöliikenne jatkuu, koska muunlaisia päätöksiä ei ole tehty. HSL:n mielipide on silti saattanut olla joku muu, koska valmistelussa on ollut HSL:n sisältä lähtenyt esitys, joka tätä linjaa olisi muuttanut. Juuri tämäntyyppisiä asioita Raition viime numero minusta pyrki avaamaan.

Se, että itse joudut olemaan töissä organisaatiossa, josta on muodostumassa Helsingin raitioteiden laajentamisen ratkaiseva tulppa ja järkevän joukkoliikennepolitiikan este, epäilemättä omien vilpittömien pyrkimystesi vastaisesti, on kovin valitettavaa. Se ei silti ole Raitiolle syy vaieta. Minun nähdäkseni Raitio-lehdellä itsellään ei ole poliittista linjaa - päätoimittaja vastaa, ja korjatkoon jos tulkintani on väärä tai puutteellinen. Mutta silti lehdellä on oikeus, ja toisinaan jopa velvollisuus, jakaa tietoa. Tiedon jakaminen tarkoittaa myös sen analysoimista ja taustojen selvittämistä. Muutoinhan Raitio olisi turha, HSL:n tiedotteet ajaisivat saman asian.

Nyt ilmestynyt numero oli poikkeuksellisen ulkomaapainotteinen. Mea culpa. Kirjoittamani Belgia-juttu oli poikkeuksellisen laaja ja kiistatta vei lehdestä paljon tilaa. En tiedä itsekään, onko näin laajan ulkomaa-artikkelin julkaisu Raitiossa perusteltua vastaisuudessa, kenties ei. Mutta lehden rajaaminen Suomeen olisi minusta väärä valinta. Vaikka Raitio on nimenomaan Suomen Raitiotieseuran lehti, on minusta silti hyvä, että lehdessä aina toisinaan kerrotaan myös maamme rajojen ulkopuolisesta kehityksestä, pidettiin sitä kehitystä sitten milloin positiivisena, milloin negatiivisena. Eikö juuri tiedon antaminen omalla suomen kielellämme myös ulkomaisesta joukkoliikenteestä ole sellainen keino, jonka avulla voimme täällä Suomessa paremmin hahmottaa sekä sen, mikä meillä on mennyt vikaan että sen, missä olemme onnistuneet kenties muita paremmin?

R. Silfverbergille:

Kiitos palautteesta Belgia-jutun osalta. Mutta kuten jo vastauksessani kuukankolle totesin, Belgia-juttu oli poikkeuksellisen laaja ja sellaiseksi jo lehden tekovaiheessa havaittu. Jotain alun perin juttuun ajateltua materiaalia ja tietoja oli siksi karsittava. Ulkomaista voisi kirjoittaa paljonkin, mutta kuten tämäkin ketju osoittaa, kaikkia ne jutut eivät kiinnosta, ja lehden sisältö on aina kompromissi, jossa mahdollisimman monien toivomuksia yritetään huomioida. Ajatukseni oli, että kartat ja tiedot linjoista ovat niitä seikkoja, jotka kaikkein helpointa on itse kunkin kaivaa netistä, kun taas tiedot kaluston kehityksestä, tehdyistä liikennepoliittisista ratkaisuista ja näiden taustoista voivat olla vaikeampia löytää, ainakaan yhtenäisenä pakettina.

Jos ja kun kartat olisi lisätty, tiedot olisi haettu tämän sivun kartoista:

http://www.tundria.com/trams/tramways-index.shtml

Tuolta löytyy Euroopan ja muunkin maailman ratikkakarttoja vuosien varrelta, mm. Bryssel ja Antwerpen ovat edustettuna usein kartoin vuosilta 1949-2012.

----------


## kuukanko

> "Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa" on eri asia kuin "kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta" ja tuossa on ihan tarkoituksella käytetty ensimmäistä muotoa.


Juuri tämä on sitä mielestäni iltapäivälehtimäistä uutisointia. Jos oli käytetty sanamuotoa "Osa kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan jäsenistä", ei lukijalle olisi jäänyt epäselvää, mitä asiassa tarkoitetaan.




> Merkitsevää onkin, mitä mieltä HSL:n keskeiset virkamiehet asiasta ovat, sillä se ohjaa tosiasiallisesti suunnittelua myös KSV:ssä.


Silloin kun halutaan kirjoittaa HSL:n keskeisten virkamiesten kannoista, niin pitäisi uutisoida asioista esim. HSL:n osaston johtaja N.N.:n kantana, ei HSL:n kantana. Jos ei haluta kertoa virkamiehen nimeä, niin sitten asian voi ilmaista vaikka nimettömänä pysyttelevän HSL:n työntekijän kantana. Niinhän "oikeakin" media tekee. Sinänsä haastatteluihin perustuvat jutut ovat juuri sitä lisäarvoa, mitä media voi antaa myös päätöksentekoa seuraaville, ja siksi ne ovat arvokkaita. Ne vaan pitää esittää silloin oikein.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olin myös SLHS:n jäsen, mutta en olisi voinut kuvitellakaan olevani mukana pelkästään SLHS:n toiminnassa, sillä siellä harrastettiin melko voimallisesti yksityisliikennöitsijöiden maaseutu- ja kaukoliikennebusseja. HKL:n bussit sen sijaan olivat siellä alinta kastia.


En ole SLHS:n jäsen, joten en tiedä, mistä tämä johtuu, mutta aika outoa se minusta on. Vähän kuin jos SRS ignoroisi Turun raitiovaunut kokonaan mutta väittäisi silti olevansa Suomen eikä Helsingin Raitiotieseura. Eikö tuohon saisi muutosta aikaan, onhan stadilainen linja-auto kuitenkin linja-auto siinä missä porilainenkin?




> Henkilökohtaisesti olen kuitenkin pettynyt uudistettuun linjaukseen. Raitio-lehden selailuun ei nykyään paljon aikaa kulu.


Silti Raitiossa on ollut viime aikoinakin bussiaiheisia juttuja. Viime vuonna kaksi laajahkoa artikkelia, tälle vuodelle samoin on suunnitteilla kaksi laajahkoa artikkelia. Minusta se ei ole aivan vähän.




> Jos nykyinen linja jää pysyväksi pitäisi ainakin seuran nettisivujen etusivulla olevaa "kaupunki- ja lähiliikenneharrastajien valtakunnallinen yhdistys"-määritelmää täsmentää, koska minun on vaikea kuvitella kaupunki- ja lähiliikennettä Suomessa ilman linja-autoja.


Lehti ei kuitenkaan ole SRS:n ainoa toimintamuoto. Eilisessä kevätkokouksessa lueteltiin toimintakertomuksen yhteydessä koko joukko tapahtumia, jotka SRS on jäsenkunnalleen viime vuonna järjestänyt. Itse asiassa niitä oli niin paljon, että se vähän hämmästyttikin. Tapahtumat olivat kaikki kiskoaiheisia, mutta niin siinä käy, kun yli 500 jäsenestä vain kolme niitä käytännössä järjestää  järjestäjät tietysti organisoivat sellaisia tapahtumia, jotka kuuluvat heidän oman harrastuksenalansa piiriin. Minusta olisi pelkästään positiivista, jos tapahtumien järjestäjiä olisi enemmän ja tapahtumat monipuolisempia  myös bussiaiheisia. Eihän se olisi keneltäkään pois.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Itse koen seuraajieni tekemän lehden mielenkiintoisena ja piristävänä.

Valitettavasti olen seuran sihteerinä saanut jo viime kesän ja syksyn aikana runsaasti samanlaista palautetta kuin mitä esimerkiksi kuukangon ja b10m55:n puheenvuroista voi lukea. Kaupunkilinja-autoharrastajat eivät näytä olevan lainkaan tyytyväisiä kiistattomaan linjan muutokseen.

Lehden tekijöiden kannattaa miettiä tarkoin, onko seuran tehtävä yhdistää vai erottaa harrastajia. Aina on myös se mahdollisuus, että rinnalle syntyy uusi, kaikkiin liikennemuotoihin tasapuolisesti suhtautuva yhdistys laadukkaine jäsenlehtineen. Marginaaliselle yhden asian liikkeelle ei välttämättä ole jalansijaa näin pienessä maassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lehden tekijöiden kannattaa miettiä tarkoin, onko seuran tehtävä yhdistää vai erottaa harrastajia. Aina on myös se mahdollisuus, että rinnalle syntyy uusi, kaikkiin liikennemuotoihin tasapuolisesti suhtautuva yhdistys laadukkaine jäsenlehtineen. Marginaaliselle yhden asian liikkeelle ei välttämättä ole jalansijaa näin pienessä maassa.


Eilisen SRS:n kevätkokouksen perusteella SRS ja Raitio eivät ole marginaalisia. Ovatko ne yhden asian liike, on toinen asia, jota voi pohtia myös siitä lähtökohdasta, onko yhden asian liike hyvä vai huono asia. Maailmaa syleilevä kaikkien asioiden harrastajien yhdistys ei taida olla kovin kiinnostava. Yhdistyksien ideahan on koota samanhenkisiä ihmisiä yhteen, ei kaikkia ihmisiä.

Ehkä tässä asiassa on niin, että olisi tilausta joukkoliikenneyhdistykselle. Sellainen ei kuitenkaan tee tarpeettomaksi museobussiyhdistystä tai ratioliikenneyhdistystä. Kaikkia bussi- ja ratikkaharrastajia ei välttämättä kiinnosta joukkoliikenne tai liikennepolitiikka yleensä. Itse näen vielä senkin, että ei joukkoliikennekään mikään erillinen asia ole. Se on osa liikennejärjestelmää, joka on osa yhdyskuntarakennetta. Eli omasta puolestani voisin sanoa, ettei joukkoliikenneydistyksessä ole mitään mieltä, jos se ei kata myös maankäytön suunnittelua ja autoilua. Edellinen siis vain havainnollistamaan sitä, että aina raja on jossain, asettamatta tai asetettuna.

Suomessa on jo yhdistys, joka on vahvasti joukkoliikennettä varten: Suomen Liikenneliitto SuLi ry. Se on kestävän liikenteen yhdistys, ja ajoneuvoliikenteestä puhuttaessa on silloin pääasiassa kyse joukkoliikenteestä. Liiton etusivulla lukee myös pyöräily ja kävely, jopa autoilu. Pyöräily ja kävely ovat myös kestävää liikkumista, autoilu on osa liikennejärjestelmää. Eikä autoilua voi unohtaa, silloinkaan jos haluaa lisätä kestävää liikennettä ja vähentää autoilua.

SuLi suhtautuu kaikkiin (kestäviin) liikennemuotoihin tasapuolisesti, mutta on myös ja erityisesti liikennepoliittinen yhdistys, joten onko sen vika sitten siinä, että kaikki joukkoliikenneharrastajat eivät ole kiinnostuneita liikennepolitiikasta? Jos näin on, sitten on varmaan parasta perustaa kaupunkibussiharrastajien yhdistys, joka julistautuu erilleen liikennepolitiikasta  ja raitiovaunuista, metrojunista, lähiliikennejunista ja kaukoliikenteen busseista.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Suomessa on jo yhdistys, joka on vahvasti joukkoliikennettä varten: Suomen Liikenneliitto SuLi ry. Se on kestävän liikenteen yhdistys, ja ajoneuvoliikenteestä puhuttaessa on silloin pääasiassa kyse joukkoliikenteestä. Liiton etusivulla lukee myös pyöräily ja kävely, jopa autoilu. Pyöräily ja kävely ovat myös kestävää liikkumista, autoilu on osa liikennejärjestelmää. Eikä autoilua voi unohtaa, silloinkaan jos haluaa lisätä kestävää liikennettä ja vähentää autoilua.


Ja lisäksi on toinenkin joukkoliikenneasiaa edistävä yhdistys eli Liikennepoliittinen yhdistys Enemmistö ry http://www.enemmisto.kaapeli.fi/ 

Enemmistön seuraava kokous on kaikille avoin tapahtuma. Tässä tekstikaappaus Enemmistön sivuilta:

"RATIKKALIIKENTEEN NYKYTILA JA VISIO 

Aiheesta alustaa Helsingin ap.kaup.joht. ja "spårafani" Pekka Sauri Enemmistön kevätkokouksessa keskiviikkona 3.4.2013 klo 18.00 Päärautatieaseman Pullman-ravintolan kabinetissa. Se sijaitsee toisessa kerroksessa. Väkeä mahtuu 50 eli sana kiertämään!

Kevätlehtemme teemana on ratikkaliikenne."

----------


## 339-DF

> Valitettavasti olen seuran sihteerinä saanut jo viime kesän ja syksyn aikana runsaasti samanlaista palautetta kuin mitä esimerkiksi kuukangon ja b10m55:n puheenvuroista voi lukea. Kaupunkilinja-autoharrastajat eivät näytä olevan lainkaan tyytyväisiä kiistattomaan linjan muutokseen.


Toimituskunnan on syytä keskustella asiasta seuraavassa kokouksessamme. Voisitko pyytää näitä palautteenantajia lähettämään viestiä meillekin päin (tai tänne jlf:lle), että saisimme eväitä keskusteluun. Mitä runsaammin näitä tulee ja mitä konkreettisemmin pystyvät kuvaamaan parannusehdotuksia, sitä parempi.

----------


## HeSa

Kuten SD 202 huomautti Raition jutut tehdään vapaaehtoisvoimin ja samat henkilöt kirjoittavat yleensä kaikki lehden artikkelit, olisi syytä arvostaa heidän valtavaa panosta. Kun vielä otetaan huomioon edullista jäsen-/tilausmaksua olisi ehkä syytä olla vähän varovainen kritiikin esittämisessä. Rakentavaa palautetta kuten ajatuksia, ehdotuksia ja toivomuksia ovat tietenkin aina tervetulleita toimitukselle ja artikkeleiten kirjoittajille. 339-DF ajatuksia tarjota "jotakin menneisyydestä, jotakin nykyisyydestä ja jotakin tulevaisuudesta" on mainio periaate. Siihen voi lisäta "jotakin kotimaasta ja jotakin ulkomailta" ja vaikka Raitio tietenkin on ratikkapainonen ovat satunnaisia artikkeleita ja juttuja myös busseista ja trollikoista varmasti myös tervetulleita. Tunnustan että minua,vanhana lukijana, kiinnostaa nimenomaan historiallisia artikkeleita ja juttuja, ja niitäkin on myös ollut aina silloin tällöin. Itse olen tyytyväinen Raitio-lehden monipuoliseen sisältöön mistä löytyy erittäin paljon asiantuntemusta. Jos jokunen numero joskus tasapainoltaan ei mene oikein nappiin ei ole minusta syytä ottaa niin kovin vakavasti.

----------


## antti

Tässä olis ainakin yksi Raitiolehden tyytyväinen lukija. SRS:n Jäsenkortissa oleva luku 74 tarkoittanee jäsennumeroa. Seuraan liityin heti, kun sain tietää tästä toiminnasta. SLHS.n jäsennumero on 11, eli olen aika alkupään jäseniä. Mutta, kun tuli puheeksi tämä liikenneliitto, niin olen ennenkin kysynyt, mutta kukaan ei ole suvainnut vastata, paljonko tässä seurassa on jäseniä, eivätkä nettisivutkaan kerro oikeastaan yhtään mitään, ei edes jäsenmaksun suuruutta. Ihmeellisiä vaatimuksia yöjunista Joensuuhun, kuitenkin Helsingistä junamatka kestää jotain vähän yli neljä tuntia ja Tampereeltakin alle viisi tuntia. Vaikeaa kuvitella kovinkaan isoa kysyntää makuupaikkajunalle. Enemmistöyhdistyksessä autonomistaja todennäköisesti lynkattaisiin, että EVVVK.

----------


## b10m55

> En ole SLHS:n jäsen, joten en tiedä, mistä tämä johtuu, mutta aika outoa se minusta on. Vähän kuin jos SRS ignoroisi Turun raitiovaunut kokonaan mutta väittäisi silti olevansa Suomen eikä Helsingin Raitiotieseura. Eikö tuohon saisi muutosta aikaan, onhan stadilainen linja-auto kuitenkin linja-auto siinä missä porilainenkin?


Ehkä on syytä vähän täsmentää tätä SLHS-juttua. Ensinnäkin: Viittasin kirjoituksessani 1980-lukuun, kun liityin näihin yhdistyksiin. Toiseksi: Ei SLHS yhdistyksenä varmastikaan ole koskaan suhtautunut kielteisesti HKL:ään tms. Tosiasia vain oli, että suuri osa SLHS:n jäsenistöstä ei ollut kiinnostunut kaupunkiliikenteestä (johon heillä tietenkin oli täysi oikeus). Tilanne vaikutti sellaiselta, että SLHS:ssä puhuttiin maalaisbusseista ja SRS:ssä raitiovaunuista. Kaupunkibussiharrastajat harhailivat siinä välissä vähän niin kuin huutolaispojat tietämättä minne mennä.  

Sittemmin ajat ovat muuttuneet, ainakin SLHS:n osalta ja HKL:n bussejakaan ei enää ole. (Ehkäpä kuitenkin tämän päivän HelB on ainakin joidenkin mielestä jonkinasteinen inhokki taloustilanteensa ja tukiensa johdosta). Kuten edellisissäkin puheenvuoroissa on todettu, Suomen kokoisessa maassa ei ole toimintaedellytyksiä kovin monelle joukkoliikenneharrastajien yhdistykselle. Yhteistyö ja laaja-alaisuus olisi siis poikaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta, kun tuli puheeksi tämä liikenneliitto, niin olen ennenkin kysynyt, mutta kukaan ei ole suvainnut vastata, paljonko tässä seurassa on jäseniä, eivätkä nettisivutkaan kerro oikeastaan yhtään mitään, ei edes jäsenmaksun suuruutta.


Nimensä mukaan Liikenneliitto on ollut liitto, eli jäsenyhdistysten yhdistys. Jäsenenä mm. SYL. Pari vuotta on ollut mahdollisuus myös henkilöjäseniin, mutta niitä on vasta muutama, lähinnä yhdistyksen muutama pitkäaikainen aktiivi. SuLi:n www-sivuilla lukee, että ne on vasta uusittu. Jos ei jotain tietoa löydy, kannattaa lähettää palautetta SuLi:iin. Henkilöäjäsenmaksu on muistaakseni ollut 20 .

Antero

----------


## antti

Mutta toveri Antero, itsehän mainitsit Suomessa olevan yhdistyksen, joka on vahvasti joukkoliikennettä varten - SuLi

----------


## ultrix

Eikös ole olemassa myös Paikallisliikennehistoriallinen seura eli PLHS ry? Muistaakseni kyseinen porukka jopa omistaa yhden vanhan TKL:n bussin.

----------


## zige94

Mun mielestä Raitio-lehden suunta nykyisellään on hyvä. SRS:hän on tietysti raitiopainoitteinen seura, siitä johtuen ei hirveästi mitään bussiretkiä/artikkeleita olekkaan (trollikat ymmärrän kyllä, ovat toisaalta hyvin ratikan-tapaisia). Itsehän liityin SRS:ään samasta syystä kuin SRHS:ään, raide-painoitteisen harrastukseni vuoksi ja molemmilla on aiheeseen sopivat lehdet ja tapahtumat. Raitio on mun mielestä erittäin hyvä lehti, ja kyllä sitä tulee odotettua joka ikinen kerta kun julkaisu lähestyy (ei vain sen takia että siellä välillä mun kuvia kun eräs mukava henkilö pyytää sitä), koska siellä on mielenkiintoisia kuvia, tekstejä jne. Tämä linja, jonka joku toinenkin sanoi, että hiukan menneisyyttä, nykyisyyttä ja tulevaisuutta ja myös ulkomailta on hyvä.

SLHS:lla on linja-autolehti, ja mun mielestä juuri niille bussiharrastajille suunnattu. Eihän toista sellaista nyt tarvita... Jos SLHS:n lehdessä on liian vähän paikallisliikenteestä, niin kai heille voi palautetta antaa? Sinänsä ymmärrän ettei siellä oikein esim. HSL:n bussiliikenteestä juttua ole, onhan se pieni asia kokonaismittakaavassa kuitenkin...

Mutta kiitos Raitio-lehden sekä SRS:n sivujen ja liikenneuutisten kaikille vapaaehtoistoimijoille hyvästä työstä ja mukavaa että jaksatte hoitaa hommaa!  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> Sinänsä ymmärrän ettei siellä oikein esim. HSL:n bussiliikenteestä juttua ole, onhan se pieni asia kokonaismittakaavassa kuitenkin...


Pieni asia= 175 miljoonaa nousua vuodessa, noin 3500 kuljettajaa, noin 1400 bussia, vuorokaudessa yli 20 000 lähtöä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta toveri Antero, itsehän mainitsit Suomessa olevan yhdistyksen, joka on vahvasti joukkoliikennettä varten - SuLi


Niin, kyllä SuLi minusta sitä on. Siksi olen itse ollut sen toiminnassa mukana ja olen henkilöjäsen. SuLi ei ole ollut näkyvästi julkisuudessa ja mielestäni se olisi voinut tomia aktiivisemmin. Mutta ei se ihan turha pourkka ole ollut. SuLi on esim. ollut mukana LVM:n työryhmissä, joissa on kehitetty liikennepolitiikkaa. Viimeksi mm. Liikennepoliittisen selonteon valmistelussa. Eikä edes tyhjän tähden, vaan selontekoon saatiin mukaan asioita, joita myös SuLi sinne ajoi.

Mutta SuLi on nimenomaan liikennepoliittinen yhdistys. Jos haluaa valokuvata busseja ja junia, pongata niiden käyttöä ja omistajia jne. se ei ole ollut SuLin toimintaa. Ja mikäli ymmärsin, kenkä puristi siitä, että kun tällaista asiaa ei ole kylliksi Raitiossa eikä SLHS:ssä, niin sitten yksi porukka on orpona.

Antero

----------


## zige94

> Pieni asia= 175 miljoonaa nousua vuodessa, noin 3500 kuljettajaa, noin 1400 bussia, vuorokaudessa yli 20 000 lähtöä.


Jos koko suomeen katsoo niin ei ole mitään järkeä että pelkkä HSL-liikke veisi paljon tilaa lehdestä. Koko suomi on täynnä bussiliikennettä, ehkä oienemmässä mittakaavassa. Mutta ei muankiinnosta mitä Hetkussa on, kunhan vaan ilmoitin että kannattaa varmaan sen puoleen olla yhteydessä jos on liian vähän HSL bussijuttui.

----------


## Compact

> Minusta sääli, että aiemmin mielenkiinnolla odottamani lehti on lässähtänyt nopeasti selattavaksi turhakkeeksi.


Raitio-lehti on vain eräs osa-alue Suomen Raitiotieseura ry:n jäsenilleen tarjoamaa jäsenpalvelua. SRS:n viime vuoden toimintakertomus on julkaistu netissä ja siitä voidaan lukea kuinka paljon kaikenlaista toimintaa on järjestetty jäsenille 20 euron jäsenmaksulla ilman lisämaksuja, ja sitten on se Raitio-lehti vielä neljästi vuodessa kotiinkannettuna. Lehden sisältö tukee mielestäni hyvin seuran käytännön jäsentoimintaa. Olisi perin outoa, jos lehti olisi kovasti toisenlainen kuin mitä jäsenistölle jo vuosikymmeniä perinteisesti järjestetty aktiivitoiminta on ollut.

Jos joku ei ole vielä tutustunut Raitio-lehteen, sitä voi käydä selaamassa Pääkirjaston lehtisalissa tai vilkaisemassa Akateemisen kirjakaupan lehtihyllystä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eilisen SRS:n kevätkokouksen perusteella SRS ja Raitio eivät ole marginaalisia. Ovatko ne yhden asian liike, on toinen asia, jota voi pohtia myös siitä lähtökohdasta, onko yhden asian liike hyvä vai huono asia. Maailmaa syleilevä kaikkien asioiden harrastajien yhdistys ei taida olla kovin kiinnostava. Yhdistyksien ideahan on koota samanhenkisiä ihmisiä yhteen, ei kaikkia ihmisiä.


Yleisesti ajattelen, että jos yhdistys saa toiminnallaan kriittisen massan jäseniä niin, että toiminta on mielekästä, voi yhdistyksen toiminta olla hyvinkin spesifiä. Pelkkiin raitioteihin ja metroihin keskittyvä yhdistys voi hyvinkin saada riittävästi jäseniä pitääkseen toiminnan virkeänä.

Minun alkuperäinen kritiikkini Raitio-lehteä kohtaan kohdistuikin siihen, että minusta lehden juttujen taso on laskenut. Arvelin sen johtuvan siitä, että kapeammalla fokuksella ei löydy enää samaa määrää laadukkaita juttuja kuin ennen. Sinänsä lehti olisi minusta mielenkiintoinen vain raideliikenteeseenkin keskittyvänä, jos siinä olisi runsaasti mielenkiintoisia artikkeleita.

----------


## Waltsu

> Jos joku ei ole vielä tutustunut Raitio-lehteen, sitä voi käydä selaamassa Pääkirjaston lehtisalissa tai vilkaisemassa Akateemisen kirjakaupan lehtihyllystä.


Voiko lehteen jo nyt tutustua myös tulevien raitiotiekaupunkien, Turun ja Tampereen, kirjastoissa ja kaupoissa?

----------


## Compact

> Voiko lehteen jo nyt tutustua myös tulevien raitiotiekaupunkien, Turun ja Tampereen, kirjastoissa ja kaupoissa?


Turun ja Tampereen kirjastot eivät lehteä ole tilanneet, mutta nehän tilaavat tietenkin sitä mitä kuntalaiset sinne tilattavaksi toivovat ja kirjastolautakunnat päättävät.

Kummankin kaupungin Akateemiset kirjakaupat tilaavat hyllyihinsä myös sitä mikä kauppansa tekee. Kannattaa esittää paikallisille sisäänostajille, että Helsingissä se on valikoimassa eli olisi uusille myymälöillekin helppo sisäinen hankinta, kun niitä ketjulla jo ennestään varastossa on.

----------


## Resiina

Vuosien 1977-1994 raitiot löytyy yhdistyksen kotisivuilta
http://raitio.de/lehdet/index.htm

----------


## 339-DF

> Voiko lehteen jo nyt tutustua myös tulevien raitiotiekaupunkien, Turun ja Tampereen, kirjastoissa ja kaupoissa?


Valitettavasti ei voi, kun ne eivät pidä lehteä valikoimissaan. Kuten Compact sanoi, asiaa auttaisi varmasti, jos siellä käytäisiin ahkerasti sitä kyselemässä. Poikkeuksellisesti Akateeminen on ottanut yhden numeron (Turku-spesiaalin) myyntiin Turkuun vuonna 2008 ja samoin yhden numeron Tampereelle vuonna 2011. Ko. numerossa oli kattava artikkeli Tampereen ratikkahankkeesta.

----------


## Eira

> Voiko lehteen jo nyt tutustua myös tulevien raitiotiekaupunkien, Turun ja Tampereen, kirjastoissa ja kaupoissa?


Ihan selvennyksenä, Tampere on tuleva raitiotiekaupunki, Turku on raitiotiekaupunki, jossa on kyse vain virhepäätöksen seurauksena lakkautetun raitiotieliikenteen palauttamisesta. Toivottavasti tauko jää tällä kertaa alle 50 vuoden mittaiseksi.

Tirtysti toivon että Raitio olisi luettavissa molempien kaupunkien kirjastoissa. Ainakin Turun yliopiston kirjastossa voi tutustua vapaakappaleisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

SRS-uutisissa http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis13/uutis131.htm kerrotaan, että tamperelaiset museotrollikat ovat siirtyneet Kaupunkiliikennehistoriallinen seura ry:n omistukseen. En ole tuollaisesta seurasta kuullutkaan, mutta ilmeisen vakavasti otettava seura se on, kun kaupunkikin luovuttaa sille kalustoaan. Olisikohan tuo eräiden kirjoittajien kaipaama laaja-alainen kaupunkiliikenneystävien yhdistys? Näkyy olevan kohta 20-vuotias.

----------


## jodo

> SRS-uutisissa http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis13/uutis131.htm kerrotaan, että tamperelaiset museotrollikat ovat siirtyneet Kaupunkiliikennehistoriallinen seura ry:n omistukseen. En ole tuollaisesta seurasta kuullutkaan, mutta ilmeisen vakavasti otettava seura se on, kun kaupunkikin luovuttaa sille kalustoaan. Olisikohan tuo eräiden kirjoittajien kaipaama laaja-alainen kaupunkiliikenneystävien yhdistys? Näkyy olevan kohta 20-vuotias.


Sekin taitaa olla vain pienen porukan kahvipöytäseura.

----------


## antti

Tämä Kaupunkiliikennehistoriallinen Seura on kolmen harrastelijan perustama yhdistys ainoana tarkoituksena säilyttää vanhoja lähinnä kaupunkiliikenteen linja-autoja. Ei siis mitään muuta toimintaa, eikä liioin tarvetta kasvattaa jäsenmäärää. Autojen ( ainakin 12 kpl) vaihtoehto olisi ollut paalaus, elikkä näiden harrastelijoiden melkoista kulttuurityötä

----------


## Resiina

Raitio-lehdet 1977-2006 on nyt digitoitu ja ne löytyvät SRS:n sivustolta http://raitio.de/lehdet/index.htm jos kiinnostaa

----------


## Huppu

> Raitio-lehdet 1977-2006 on nyt digitoitu ja ne löytyvät SRS:n sivustolta http://raitio.de/lehdet/index.htm jos kiinnostaa


Hieno teko, kiitos!

----------


## Albert

Jos hämmästelette .de -päätettä, niin tiedoksenne. Tuolla on raskaita pdf-tiedostoja aika liuta. Ja maailmalta saa levytilaa pilkkahinnalla verrattuna kotimaiseen tarjontaan. Lehdet eivät olisi mitenkään mahtuneet raitio.orgin levytilaan kaiken muun lisäksi. Vaikka on .de, niin pääkonttori on Britanniassa! (One.com)

----------


## 339-DF

Raitio-lehden toimituskunta on laatinut lukijakyselyn, joka on tarkoitettu kaikille lehden lukijoille. Kyselyyn voi vastata osoitteessa www.raitio.org/kysely.

Lehden tavoitteenahan on kertoa monipuolisesti suomalaisesta raitio- ja metroliikenteestä niin menneisyydestä, nykyhetkestä kuin tulevaisuudestakin. Kerro meille miten olemme tavoitteessamme onnistuneet! Toimituskunta toivoo, että jokainen lukija osallistuisi SRS:n internetsivuilta löytyvaään lukijakyselyyn. Kyselyn täyttäminen vie aikaasi vain muutaman minuutin, mutta tarjoaa meille tärkeää tietoa siita, mihin suuntaan jäsenistö toivoo, että lehteä kehitetään.

Kaikkien 15.4.2014 mennessä kyselyyn osallistuneiden ja yhteystietonsa jättäneiden kesken arpoo toimituskunta vapaavuoden SRS:n jäsenmaksusta (arvo 20 ). Arvonta koskee luonnollisesti vain SRS:n jäseniä, sen sijaan kysely on avoin muillekin lukijoille.

Kiitos osallistumisestasi!

----------


## 339-DF

SRS:n sivuille on vastikään ladattu jäsentiedotteita Seuran alkutaipaleelta. http://raitio.de/lehdet/index.htm Tiedotteessa 12/76 on minulle yllättävä tieto. Siellä annetaan ymmärtää, että Raitio-lehden nimeksi piti tulla Sarvilyhty. Olisi ollut osuva nimi, joka olisi varmasti herättänyt uteliaisuutta nykypäivänä jäsenistössä. (Sarvilyhdyt ovat kaksiakselisten vaunujen katoilla olleita värivalovalaisimia. Värivalolla ilmaistiin linjatunnus (linjaväri) myös pimeän aikaan. Vaunussa SR50 on sarvilyhdyt ja niissä vihreät linssit, linjassa vihreiden linjakilpien kanssa.)

Mutta miksi tuosta mainiosta nimestä luovuttiin? Raitio on tietysti suurelle yleisölle ymmärrettävämpi, ja hyvä niinkin.

----------


## Compact

> SRS:n sivuille on vastikään ladattu jäsentiedotteita Seuran alkutaipaleelta. http://raitio.de/lehdet/index.htm Tiedotteessa 12/76 on minulle yllättävä tieto. Siellä annetaan ymmärtää, että Raitio-lehden nimeksi piti tulla Sarvilyhty. Olisi ollut osuva nimi, joka olisi varmasti herättänyt uteliaisuutta nykypäivänä jäsenistössä. (Sarvilyhdyt ovat kaksiakselisten vaunujen katoilla olleita värivalovalaisimia. Värivalolla ilmaistiin linjatunnus (linjaväri) myös pimeän aikaan. Vaunussa SR50 on sarvilyhdyt ja niissä vihreät linssit, linjassa vihreiden linjakilpien kanssa.)
> 
> Mutta miksi tuosta mainiosta nimestä luovuttiin? Raitio on tietysti suurelle yleisölle ymmärrettävämpi, ja hyvä niinkin.


Lehden perustamisvaiheessa 1977, ja toki myöhemminkin, kaikenlaisten lehtien niminä käytettiin mitä eriskummallisimpia nimiä, jotka liittyivät jollaintavalla kunkin lehden kiinnostuksenkohteeseen nappaamalla nimeksi jokin yksityiskohta aiheesta. Autolehtiä oli vaikkapa "Tuulilasi", "Moottori" jne., naistenlehtiä mm. "Hopeapeili", rikoslehtiä esim. "Alibi", rautatieharrastuslehti oli "Resiina" ja bussiharrastajilla myöhemmin "Hetku". Pohjoismaissa harrastajilla oli mm. lehtiä "Koltåget" (Hiilijuna"), "Tåg" (Juna) jne. "Sarvilyhty" oli siis jotain hyvin erityistä ja ratikkamaista. Termiä ei käytetty missään muussa yhteydessä kuin ratikassa.

Tarkemmin ajateltuna se oli kuitenkin aivan liian erikoinen ja nimeksi valikoitui kaiken heti ilmaiseva "Raitio", jota oli käytetty toisaalta jo heti SRS:n perustamisvuonna 1972.

Kyseisen nimi on ollut käytössä 16.4.1972 alkaen SRS:n tiedotteissa: 
http://raitio.de/lehdet/resiina14_3_1972.pdf ja 
http://raitio.de/lehdet/Raitio_1_2_4_5_1972.pdf 
Varsinainen Raitio-lehti ilmestyi ensikerran numerona 1-4/1977.

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, olisihan se Sarvilyhty aika erikoinen nimi. Kyllä Raitio on kuvaavampi. Kiitos asian valotuksesta!

----------


## Compact

> Joo, olisihan se Sarvilyhty aika erikoinen nimi. Kyllä Raitio on kuvaavampi. Kiitos asian valotuksesta!


Esimerkiksi jos "Hetku" olisi vaikkapa "Bussi", sen lehden nimi olisi informatiivisempi yleisellä tasolla. Nyt se on tuota sarvilyhty-tyyliä... ja hauska!

----------


## kuukanko

> Esimerkiksi jos "Hetku" olisi vaikkapa "Bussi", sen lehden nimi olisi informatiivisempi yleisellä tasolla. Nyt se on tuota sarvilyhty-tyyliä... ja hauska!


Lehden nimenä "Hetku" taas viittaa selvästi historiaan, samoin kuin Suomen Linja-autohistoriallisen Seuran nimi. "Sarvilyhty"-nimi olisi yhtä lailla vahvasti historiaan viittaava ja voisi antaa väärän kuvan lehdestä, joka kertoo myös nykyajasta ja tulevaisuudesta. Minä ainakin vierastaisin tuonnimistä lehteä, koska olen itse kiinnostunut ensisijaisesti nykyhetkestä ja tulevasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hetku-lehti on aloittanut jo vuonna 1978. Silloin uusista busseista oikeastaan yllättävänkin suuri osa oli rakenteeltaan "hetkuja". Väittäisin että vielä ennen BR116S:n läpimurtoa Scanian rekisteröidyistä busseista suurin osa oli nokkakoneisia. Volvonkin hetkuja myytiin noihin aikoihin täyttä häkää myös etelän kasvukeskuksiin Espooseen ja Vantaalle. Toki oli näköpiirissä se, että etukoneratkaisu on taantuva rakenne ja valmistajien todellisena motiivina oli jo pitkään ollut tuottaa niitä alustoja lähinnä kehitysmaihin. Siinä mielessä nimi Hetku ei lehteä perustettaessa kuulostanut niin historialliselta kuin miltä se nyt kuulostaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esimerkiksi jos "Hetku" olisi vaikkapa "Bussi", sen lehden nimi olisi informatiivisempi yleisellä tasolla. Nyt se on tuota sarvilyhty-tyyliä... ja hauska!


Mä ostin ekan Raitio-lehden irtonumeron joskus v 1979 paikkeilla, muistaakseni Akateemisesta,  ja olisi luultavasti jäänyt ostamatta jos lehden nimi olisi ollut "Sarvilyhty". Tuosta "Hetkusta" en ole tiennyt mitä sekään tarkoitta, olin kuvitellut että se on jonkun muinaisen korinvalmistajan slanginimitys?

t. Rainer

----------

